# What Is The Best Hunting Ammo ?....



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi There,

I was wondering from others more experienced than me with hunting with slingshots; as to what would be the best hunting ammo for a quick kill (assuming good shot placement of course).

Currently for practice I use half in steel balls, and for hunting almost 30mm or a bit over an inch, hex nuts.

Any advice appreciated thanks.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Like almost every question you might ask about slingshots, the answer is, "it depends". Many of our members use 1/2 inch steel. .44 and .50 lead balls are also highly rated.

We have a Forum dedicated to Slingshot Hunting where you can probably find th answer you're looking for or at least get lots of opinions.

I'm moving this post there, but will leave a link for a short time so you will know where it went.

BTW, I spent a year in Thailand courtesy of my then-rich Uncle Sam in '74`'75. I loved it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I love to hunt but still couldn't get any chances in my place. AFAIK, pebbles, steel, lead and hex will works fine for hunting. I shot a small lizard longtime ago with clay balls.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

For hunting, my personal preference is lead cylinders, which I cast with a wooden mold:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13778-cast-hunting-ammo-with-simple-wooden-mold/

They are accurate, and because of their shape they do a lot of damage when they hit. Others use similarly shaped ammo cut from rebar or threaded rod. You will find a good discussion here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20842-using-pieces-of-a-rod-aka-rods-as-ammo/?hl=cylindrical

Of course you will find a wide variety of opinions on this matter.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Aussie.Allan said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I was wondering from others more experienced than me with hunting with slingshots; as to what would be the best hunting ammo for a quick kill (assuming good shot placement of course).
> 
> ...


After having used Charles cylinder ammo, I would say it was very nice and would be a best bet if you can and have the stuff to mold your own ammo. Plus making different sizes would just take a few peices of spare wood. I also like 36 cal lead and 45 cal for most other hunts. But it all will end up mattering to size of ammo you use and your band type to match the ammo.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

12.4mm lead for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

When I was a boy my best friend's dad had been a competitor in target pistol. He had a box of .38 wad cutters he had cast. They weigh a little more than a .445 round lead ball. They were satisfactory for sure.

Once I grew up and was in the service and in my late 20's I got interested in really heavy banded slingshots and the possibility of hunting larger critters, feral cats, racoons, etc. I started shooting a heavy (maybe 45-50#) slingshot banded with speargun bands. I bought a bit of square steel bar stock. It was 1/2 x 1/2 inch and I cut it into cubes 1/2 x 1/2 x 1/2. At that time, at 50 yards I could hit a 6" length of 2x4 3 out of five times and those cubes left marks in that 2 x 4 that suggested it would leave a bloody brutal wound that would have medium/small game bleeding out in a few seconds. I painted them blaze orange so that I could recover them during practice sessions. I sharpened the corners. They weighed about 250 gr.

Today I am rethinking ammo and banding. There is some optimal. I wish that we could cast lead cubes. I'd like to have a gang mold that would cast lead cubes that weighed about 115 gr. I'm guessing that is about .38 x .38 but I am too lazy to do the math right now. (Milbro are you reading this? If you are, sprue goes on a corner and you don't have to machine them you could cast them out of bronze or aluminium. You could offer a line of them say 70gr, 110 gr, 150 gr, 190 gr, and 230 gr. I mean molds but you could sell ammo and molds I guess.)


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

What do you guys hunt in Thailand?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

10 and 12mm lead balls


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Whatever ammo that allows you to use bands you are most accurate with.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Check the effective hunting page


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

.36 cal lead is what I use for squirrels and rabbits


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I shot these yesterday at about 45 yds in my back yard using .36 lead balls, 17/45 tubes and .36 lead balls ....... lol, lol, lol









wll


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

How msny teeth did you knock off with the 0.36 cal lead?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Jacktrevally said:


> How msny teeth did you knock off with the 0.36 cal lead?


I could not stick around and count them, they both were so annoyed they came after me and they died of heart failure after chasing me for 5 miles ;-)

This story is getting a little thick ;- )

wll


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Reviving a year old post? Haha


----------

